# Lost: Bulkhead in Waterton Canyon



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-forward-pillar-foxton-44742.html


----------



## Tindel (Jun 30, 2011)

Not mine, but thanks, Matty. I was actually with Joel when he found that one. I plan on trying to use that one to make another if we don't find it's owner soon.


----------

